# Cutting diet



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys, i'm currently cutting. I'm at 250 lbs 30% bf looking to get down to around 185-190 @12%. I'm aiming for 2300-2400 calories. Here's my current diet (lifting day):

Wake up: Pre workout meal: 
1 cup oats
1 cup semi skimmed milk
2 scoops protein

Post workout meal:
8 egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 cup semi skimmed milk

11 am:
9oz chicken breast
plate full of vegetables (broccolli, carrots etc)
1 cup oats

2pm:
8 egg whites
some vegetables


5 pm:
2 scoops protein

8 pm:
same as 11 am, without the oats

before bed: 300 grams fat free yogurt

This all adds up to the calorie range I'm looking for. Does it look good? What changes should I make?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 18, 2012)

What does the macro profile look like?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2012)

looks good but how many days in a row can you go eating the same shit over and over


----------



## secdrl (Jan 19, 2012)

Not trying to discourage, but everyones log always starts out looking just like that. Just like OnTopTheGame said---see what that list looks like after the first week. Cutting phases are the worst bro. Good luck.


----------



## drenchedfitness (Jan 27, 2012)

I hope you get to have a variety of choices aside from eggs.


----------



## RedWindsor (Jan 27, 2012)

if your BF% is that high im sure you can drop a solid 20lbs or so just by following a good work out regiment with a clean diet... although im sure a rigidly structured diet like that would be good for you after a week or 2 if you decide it sucks you might get discouraged and quit... 

Why not start off by estimating how much you can eat in a day and be with in your calories allowed for cutting then take it from there example i know i can eat
2lbs of chicken
4oz of tuna fish (with one of those premixed salad bags)
4oz Yam
4 hardboiled eggs

and ill still have a couple 100 calories left on the table if i wanted to snack on something like muenster cheese or what ever

throw in some nice heavy weight lifting moves squats deadlifts benchpress shoulderpress stuff like that plus some HIIT cardio after work outs and on days off im sure you'll shed weight fast


----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

.....Yo lifter...............i'm trying the 'anabolic diet'.....starting week 4........its a slow loss.........but its working......6lbs in 3 wks..................[google it]

....................charley


----------



## Johnparkers (Jan 28, 2012)

make a change in your diet man, may be get more benefitted then.


----------



## TheJabroniLifter (Jan 28, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> looks good but how many days in a row can you go eating the same shit over and over



I don't have this EXACT same diet everyday, this is just an example... my diet on other days isnt necessarily the exact same one, just based off this with some modifications but overall similar.



RedWindsor said:


> if your BF% is that high im sure you can drop a solid 20lbs or so just by following a good work out regiment with a clean diet... although im sure a rigidly structured diet like that would be good for you after a week or 2 if you decide it sucks you might get discouraged and quit...
> 
> Why not start off by estimating how much you can eat in a day and be with in your calories allowed for cutting then take it from there example i know i can eat
> 2lbs of chicken
> ...



I appreciate your reply man. But I prefer just doing it right/strict from the start, also I don't understand everyone being amazed/surprised by this diet, this is what most cutting diets I've seen look like.

Also I know everything you mentioned about lifting, I've been lifting 1.5 years and have developed a good amount of strength and a good muscle base, just added on lots of fat since my metabolism was slow due to hypothyroidism.



Johnparkers said:


> make a change in your diet man, may be get more benefitted then.



what?



So far I've lost about 6 lbs if not slightly more in 2 weeks.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Feb 19, 2012)

TheJabroniLifter said:


> Hey guys, i'm currently cutting. I'm at 250 lbs 30% bf looking to get down to around 185-190 @12%. I'm aiming for 2300-2400 calories. Here's my current diet (lifting day):
> 
> Wake up: Pre workout meal:
> 1 cup oats
> ...



a few things. 

1.) why almost no carbs after workout?
2.) almost no carbs except veggies from 2pm-11pm but you down yogurt before bed, (i.e. more carbs than protein?). Whats going on?


----------

